# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διατροφή Όγκου

## Muscleboss

*Διατροφή αύξησης βάρους και μυϊκής μάζας (Διατροφή όγκου)*



Κακά τα ψέματα... η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από εμάς ξεκίνησε αυτό το άθλημα για να μεγαλώσει τη μυϊκή του μάζα. Για το σκοπό αυτό όμως δεν αρκεί μόνο η σκληρή προπόνηση. Ακόμη πιο σημαντική είναι η διατροφή που πρέπει να ακολουθείτε για την αύξηση βάρους και μυϊκής μάζας, ή όπως έχει καθιερωθεί να λέγεται «διατροφή όγκου». 

   Στο παρακάτω άρθρο θα δούμε τα σημαντικότερα χαρακτηριστικά μιας τέτοιας διατροφής, τα στοιχεία που πρέπει να περιέχει και θα δώσουμε κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες ώστε ο καθένας από εσάς να μπορέσει να δημιουργήσει μόνος του την ιδανική διατροφή όγκου για τον εαυτό του. Το διατροφικό παράδειγμα που περιέχεται αποτελεί μία απλή εφαρμογή των κανόνων και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί μονόδρομο. 


*Πώς να αυξήσετε τις θερμίδες σας για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και ελάχιστη αποθήκευση λίπους* 

Για να αυξήσετε τη μάζα σας πρέπει να λαμβάνετε περισσότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που καίτε ανά μέρα. Ο στόχος μας είναι φυσικά να προσθέσουμε το δυνατόν περισσότερους μυς ενώ παράλληλα έχουμε ελάχιστη αποθήκευση λίπους. Λαμβάνοντας αυτό υπόψη, το συχνότερο λάθος που γίνεται είναι η απότομη αύξηση των θερμίδων που λαμβάνουμε. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς ίσως προερχόμαστε από μία περίοδο δίαιτας ή μια περίοδο συντήρησης του βάρους μας. Η συμβουλή μου είναι να αυξήσετε σταδιακά και αργά τη λήψη θερμίδων σε εβδομαδιαία βάση. Για παράδειγμα, ας υποθέσουμε ότι καταναλώνετε 2500 θερμίδες την ημέρα. Δεν θα πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να αυξήσετε την λήψη θερμίδων στις 5000 από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη αποθήκευση λίπους. Αντίθετα θα πρέπει να αυξήσετε τις θερμίδες σας σταδιακά. Μία προτεινόμενη αύξηση είναι 250 θερμίδες. Έτσι αν κάποιος κατανάλωνε 2500 θερμίδες την ημέρα θα πρέπει να αυξήσει στις 2750. Οι επιπλέον 250 θερμίδες θα δημιουργήσουν μια αναβολική απόκριση. 

Αφού γίνει αυτή η αύξηση των θερμίδων απομένει να παρακολουθούμε το βάρος μας σε εβδομαδιαία βάση. Όταν παρατηρήσουμε ότι το βάρος μας δεν αυξάνεται άλλο (plateau) τότε προχωρούμε σε επιπλέον αύξηση των θερμίδων στις 3000 και επαναλαμβάνουμε τη διαδικασία. 

Παρατηρείτε πλήθος αθλητών bodybuilding οι οποίοι φρενάρουν τα μυϊκά τους κέρδη φοβούμενοι μια μικρή αποθήκευση λίπους. Κάτι τέτοιο είναι αναπόφευκτο! Για αυτό έχουμε και την λεγόμενη περίοδο όγκου (“off season”) και την περίοδο γράμμωσης ή φόρμας (“in season”). Σας υπόσχομαι ότι όταν θα γραμμώσετε ξανά οι κοιλιακοί σας θα επιστρέψουν και μάλιστα με εντονότερους μυς. Απλά δεν μπορείτε να χτίστε ένα σπίτι χωρίς τούβλα, έτσι και στο bodybuilding δε μπορείτε να χτίσετε μυς αν δεν υπάρξει μια μικρή αποθήκευση λίπους. Προπονηθείτε όσο σκληρά θέλετε, αλλά αν οι θερμίδες που λαμβάνετε δεν είναι περισσότερες από αυτές που καταναλώνετε, οι προσπάθειες σας για αύξηση μυϊκής μάζας δε θα καρποφορήσουν. Παρά ταύτα αν ακολουθήσετε τις παραπάνω οδηγίες για σταδιακή αύξηση θερμίδων η αποθήκευση λίπους θα είναι ελάχιστη και τα μυϊκά κέρδη μέγιστα! 

 
*Θρεπτικά συστατικά* 

Στην προσπάθειά τους να αυξήσουν τις λαμβανόμενες θερμίδες πολλοί αθλητές κάνουν το μεγάλο λάθος να τρώνε ότι βρίσκουν μπροστά τους (ως γνωστόν «σαβουριάζουν»). Δυστυχώς τα νέα είναι ότι το μόνο βάρος που αυξάνουν οι πίτες με γύρο, τα χάμπουργκερς και οι κρεμώδεις πάστες είναι το βάρος της κοιλιάς σας. Πρέπει λοιπόν να είμαστε πιο προσεχτικοί σχετικά με την ποιότητα των τροφών που καταναλώνουμε. Όσο πιο καθαρά τρώμε τόσο πιο στεγνοί από λίπος μένουμε. Φυσικά η κατανάλωση 6000 θερμίδων είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη χωρίς κάποιο κλέψιμο, ωστόσο πρέπει να βρούμε μία μέση οδό. 

*Πρωτείνη* 

Σας αθλητές bodybuilding η πρωτείνη είναι το συστατικό με το οποίο ασχολούμαστε περισσότερο! Δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για υποχωρήσεις σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Τα αμινοξέα είναι τα δομικά στοιχεία του μυϊκού ιστού. Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας όλα τα γεύματα που καταναλώνεται μέσα στην ημέρα να είναι πλούσια σε πρωτείνη. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει γεύμα χωρίς πρωτείνη. 
Για αύξηση μυϊκής μάζας, η πρωτείνη που θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται είναι 3 – 3.5 γραμμάρια ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Έτσι ένας άνθρωπος 80 κιλών θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει 240 με 280 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης όταν βρίσκεται στην περίοδο αύξησης μάζας. Τη συνολική ποσότητα πρωτείνης θα πρέπει να την μοιράζεται εξίσου στα γεύματα που καταναλώνετε μέσα στην ημέρα. 

Πηγές πρωτείνης 

Η πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος είναι μια εξαιρετική πηγή πρωτείνης! Είναι μια ολοκληρωμένη πρωτείνη πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα για την ανάπτυξη των μυών. 

Το μοσχαρίσιο φιλέτο / μπριζόλα είναι χωρίς αμφιβολία μία από τις καλύτερες πηγές πρωτείνης. Πλούσιο σε ψευδάργυρο και σε πολλά άλλα σημαντικά στοιχεία απαραίτητα για τη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Είναι ένα γεύμα το οποίο προτείνεται ανεπιφύλακτα στη διατροφή σας κατά την περίοδο του όγκου. Προσοχή όμως πρέπει να δίνεται στο να είναι το δυνατόν άπαχο. 

Άλλες πολύ καλές πηγές πρωτείνης είναι το στήθος κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, ανθότυρο (cottage cheese), ψάρια όπως σολομός και τόνος και φυσικά για το τέλος άφησα τα αξεπέραστα ασπράδια αυγών! 

Πηγές πρωτείνης τις οποίες πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε είναι το χοιρινό και το αρνίσιο κρέας, τα οποία περιέχουν μεγάλες ποσότητες ανεπιθύμητου λίπους. 

*Υδατάνθρακες* 

Η ινσουλίνη έχει δίκαια χαρακτηριστεί ως η πιο αναβολική (υπεύθυνη για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη) ορμόνη του σώματός μας. Μεταφέρει τα στοιχεία όπως υδατάνθρακες, αμινοξέα και κρεατίνη κατευθείαν στους μυς μας, καταπιέζει την κορτιζόλη και δημιουργεί το επιθυμητό αναβολικό περιβάλλον. Ωστόσο η ινσουλίνη αυξάνει και την αποθήκευση του λίπους. Το κύριο συστατικό το οποίο είναι υπεύθυνο για την έκκριση της ινσουλίνης είναι ο υδατάνθρακας. Το κλειδί κατά τη διάρκεια της διατροφής όγκου είναι να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις στιγμές μέσα στην ημέρα όπου είναι απίθανο να αποθηκευτεί λίπος και κατά τη στιγμή αυτή να επιτύχουμε τη μέγιστη έκκριση ινσουλίνης. Τα δύο γεύματα τα οποία θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσουν είναι το πρωινό και η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή. Το πρωινό θα πρέπει να περιέχει μεγάλη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων, ιδανικά αυτό θα περιελάμβανε μια μεγάλη ποσότητα νιφάδων βρώμης (όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω και σε ένα διατροφικό παράδειγμα), ενώ η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει μεγάλη ποσότητα ζαχάρων (Μεταπροπονητική διατροφή) συνδυασμένη φυσικά με πρωτείνη. Τα υπόλοιπα γεύματά μας θα πρέπει να περιέχουν υδατάνθρακες βραδείας καύσης (χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη)! Υδατάνθρακες όπως μαύρο ρύζι, πατάτα, σταρένιο ψωμί, νιφάδες βρώμης ή πράσινα λαχανικά, καθώς την υπόλοιπη μέρα επιθυμούμε μια σταθερή και μικρή ποσότητα ινσουλίνης. Έτσι με εξαίρεση το πρωινό και τη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τα απότομα ανεβάσματα της ινσουλίνης καθώς τότε το σώμα μας αποθηκεύει ευκολότερα λίπος. Μάλιστα για όσους έχουν αυξημένη τάση αποθήκευσης λίπους, προτείνεται στα 2 τελευταία γεύματα της ημέρας να καταναλώνονται υδατάνθρακες προερχόμενοι μόνο από πράσινα λαχανικά. 
Η ινσουλίνη είναι εξαιρετικά αναβολική, πρέπει να είμαστε προσεχτικοί να εκμεταλλευόμαστε τις ιδιότητές της υπεύθυνα. 

Οι υδατάνθρακες είναι επίσης το κύριο καύσιμο του σώματός μας και εφόσον επιθυμούμε την ανάπτυξή μας χρειαζόμαστε μεγάλες ποσότητες από καύσιμο. Όταν είμαστε υδατανθρακωμένοι σωστά έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια για τις προπονήσεις μας. Οι αποθήκες υδατανθράκων θα μεγαλώσουν με αποτέλεσμα να προπονούμαστε πιο δυνατά και πιο έντονα κάτι που συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερα μυϊκά κέρδη. 

*Λίπος* 

Το σώμα μας χρειάζεται το λίπος για διάφορες αναβολικές λειτουργίες. Μία σωστή κατανάλωση λίπους έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μπορεί να πετύχει πολλά πράγματα., από την καταστολή των ερεθισμών και φλεγμονών έως την αύξηση των επιπέδων των αναβολικών μας ορμονών. Έχει ακόμη αποδειχθεί ότι αυξάνει και τα πρηξίματα κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης! 
Θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τα κορεσμένα λίπη και να προτιμούμε τροφές που περιέχουν τα απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα (Essential Fatty Acids). Πολύ καλή πηγή EFA αποτελεί ο σολομός και γενικά όλα τα ψάρια που περιέχουν υψηλές ποσότητες λίπους, το λινέλαιο, καρδαμέλαιο (safflower oil) και το φυστικοβούτηρο. Ατά την περίοδο όγκου θα μπορούσαν να καταναλωθούν και ολόκληρα αυγά αλλά προσοχή στη «σαβούρα» τύπου fast-food! 
Ένας καλός οδηγός λήψης EFA θα ήταν να καταναλώνεται σολομός 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και λινέλαιο σε καθημερινή βάση. 
Να θυμάστε ότι τα απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα βοηθούν τόσο στην καύση λίπους όσο και στη δημιουργία αναβολικού περιβάλλοντος. 

*Συχνότητα γευμάτων, το Α και Ω της αύξησης μάζας* 

Σαν αθλητές bodybuilding η βασική σας έννοια πρέπει να είναι η συνεχή τροφοδότηση των μυών σας με αμινοξέα. Πρέπει να υπάρχει πληθώρα πρωτείνης από τη στιγμή που θα ξυπνήσετε μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα πέσετε για ύπνο. Κάθε γεύμα σας πρέπει να είναι πλούσιο σε πρωτείνη και ισορροπημένο σε υδατάνθρακες και λίπη. Όσο συχνότερα τρώτε, τόσο πιο αναβολική θα είναι η αντίδραση του σώματος σας στην προπόνηση. Ένας καλός αθλητής bodybuilding καταναλώνει 5-6 ισορροπημένα γεύματα τη μέρα προσθέτοντας συνήθως και 1-2 ροφήματα πρωτεΐνης ανάμεσά τους. 
Θα πρέπει να τρώτε ανά 2 με 3 ώρες για τα βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα μυϊκής ανάπτυξης. 


 
*Συμπληρώματα!!!* 

Απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα τα οποία βοηθούν στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και πρέπει α καταναλώνονται ανεπιφύλακτα είναι τα εξής: 

1) Πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος 
2) Πολυβιταμίνη και μέταλλα 
3) Κρεατίνη για αυξημένα επίπεδα ΑΤΡ 
4) Μαλτοδεξτρίνη και δεξτρόζη για τη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή 
5) ΖΜΑ για αυξημένα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης, αυξητικής ορμόνης και καλύτερη ανάρρωση 
6) Βιταμίνη C 
7) Λινέλαιο 


*Θερμίδες και θρεπτικά στοιχεία* 

Συνήθως τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία καταλαμβάνουν τα παρακάτω ποσοστά στο σύνολο των καθημερινών θερμίδων σε μία διατροφή όγκου. 
(Ας θυμίσουμε ότι 1 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ή υδατανθράκων περιέχει 4 θερμίδες, ενώ ένα γραμμάριο λίπους 9 θερμίδες.) 

Πρωτείνες: 30 – 40 % των συνολικών θερμίδων 
Υδατάνθρακες: 30 – 55 % 
Λίπη: 15 – 30% 

Δεν υπάρχει η τέλεια αναλογία θρεπτικών συστατικών. Κάθε σώμα συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά και πρέπει ο καθένας να βρει τις ιδανικές αναλογίες για το σώμα του. Συνήθως μια αρχική διατροφή όγκου θα μπορούσε να περιέχει 35% θερμίδες από πρωτείνη, 50% από υδατάνθρακες και 15% από λίπος. Είναι στο χέρι του καθενός να πειραματιστεί ελαφρώς με αυτές και να επιλέξει αυτό που ταιριάζει στο σώμα του καλύτερα. 
Σύφμωνα με αυτά τα ποσοστά, μία διατροφή 4000 θερμίδων πρέπει να περιέχει 350 γρ πρωτείνης, 500 γρ υδατανθράκων και 67 γρ λίπους. 

*Πρωτείνες «όγκου»...* 

Έχει γίνει πραγματικά κουραστικό το ερώτημα: 
«Να χρησιμοποιήσω πρωτείνη όγκου, δηλαδή συμπλήρωμα χαμηλό σε πρωτείνη (15-35%) ή καθαρή πρωτείνη (75-90%) ;» 
Την απάντηση στο ερώτημα αυτό πρέπει να την δώσετε μόνοι σας. Τα συμπληρώματα με ποσοστά πρωτείνης 15 – 35 % έχουν χαρακτηρισθεί εσφαλμένα σαν πρωτείνες όγκου, ενώ αυτά με 75 – 90% σαν πρωτείνες γράμμωσης. 
Ο κυριότερος λόγος που παράγονται συμπληρώματα με χαμηλά ποσοστά πρωτείνης είναι για τα άτομα τα οποία αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες με την μεγάλη ποσότητα φαγητού. Έτσι μπορούν να φτιάξουνε ένα ρόφημα με 100+ γραμμάρια προϊόντος και να πάρουν όλα τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά αντικαθιστώντας ένα γεύμα τους. 
Αντίθετα όσοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με το φαγητό δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ξοδεύουν τα χρήματά τους σε συμπληρώματα με χαμηλά ποσοστά πρωτείνης, αλλά με τα ίδια χρήματα αγοράζουν ένα συμπλήρωμα με 75 – 90% πρωτείνη και το συμπεριλαμβάνουν στη διατροφή τους μαζί με τροφές υδατανθράκων. 
Διαβάστε προσεχτικά λοιπόν τις ετικέτες των προϊόντων και αποφασίστε έξυπνα για το ποιο συμπλήρωμα και με ποιο τρόπο ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη διατροφή σας. 


 
*Παράδειγμα διατροφικού προγράμματος 4000 θερμίδων* 

_Γεύμα 1ο – (Πρωινό)_ 
30 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος 
2 ολόκληρα αυγά 
100 γραμμάρια βρώμης 
1 μήλο 

_Γεύμα 2ο_ 
200 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο στήθος 
1 ½ κούπες βρασμένο ρύζι 
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού λινέλαιο 

_Γεύμα 3ο_ 
10 βρασμένα ασπράδια αυγού 
200 γραμμάρια βραστή πατάτα 
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού ελαιόλαδο 
Πράσινη σαλάτα 

_Γεύμα 4ο (Πριν την προπόνηση)_ 
30 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος 
500 ml γάλα 1% 
100 γραμμάρια σταρένιο ψωμί 

_Μεταπροπονητική διατροφή_ 
46 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος 
45 γραμμάρια δεξτρόζης 
45 γραμμάρια μαλτοδεξτρίνης 

_Γεύμα 5ο_ 
200 γραμμάρια φιλέτο μοσχάρι 
200 γραμμάρια βραστή πατάτα 
Πράσινη σαλάτα 

_Γεύμα 6ο_ 
23 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος 
250 γραμμάρια τυρί cottage χαμηλών λιπαρών 
2 κουταλιές του γλυκού λινέλαιο 
Πράσινη σαλάτα 

Το παραπάνω διατροφικό πρόγραμμα παρέχει περίπου 4000 θερμίδες και 350 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. 

Πρέπει να τονιστεί ιδιαίτερα ότι κάθε γεύμα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από 2 ποτήρια νερό. Το νερό είναι τρομερά απαραίτητο για την απορρόφηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών και πρέπει να καταναλώνεται καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
Το αλάτι στα γεύματα θα πρέπει να περιοριστεί στο ελάχιστο (όχι όμως καθόλου!) και φυσικά συμπεριλαμβάνεται και στο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα. 


*Ξεκούραση* 

Η ξεκούραση και ο βραδινός ύπνος παίζουν καθοριστικότατο ρόλο στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και πολύ συχνά παραμελούνται. Να θυμάστε ότι οι μυς σας δεν αναπτύσσονται στο γυμναστήριο, αλλά όταν ξεκουράζεστε και κοιμάστε. Ο βραδινός ύπνος πρέπει να διαρκεί τουλάχιστο 8 ώρες και αν είναι δυνατόν κάποιος σύντομος «υπνάκος» στη διάρκεια της ημέρας έχει να προσφέρει πάρα πολλά στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. 
Αν δούμε τα προγράμματα των επαγγελματιών αθλητών bodybuilding είναι πολύ εύκολο να διακρίνουμε την σημασία του ύπνου, καθώς πέρα από το βραδινό 8ωρο ύπνο το καθημερινό πρόγραμμά τους περιλαμβάνει και 2 «υπνάκους» τα λεγόμενα “naps”. 


 
*Συμπεράσματα* 

Με τα παραπάνω πήραμε μια βασική ιδέα στο τι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει ένα ολοκληρωμένο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα όγκου. Τα υπόλοιπα που χρειάζονται είναι πειθαρχία και σκληρή προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο. Συνοψίζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω σε μερικούς βασικούς κανόνες έχουμε: 

1. Ανεβάστε αργά τις θερμίδες που λαμβάνετε ημερησίως 
2. 3-4 γραμμάρια ποιοτικής πρωτείνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους προερχόμενα από στεγνές τροφές χαμηλές σε κορεσμένα λίπη 
3. 6 γεύματα τη μέρα και το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα (Προσοχή! τα γεύματα πρέπει να απέχουν 2-3 ώρες μεταξύ τους, με εξαίρεση το γεύμα που ακολουθεί το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα το οποίο μπορεί να καταναλωθεί 1 ώρα μετά το τέλος του ροφήματος) 
4. Ξεκουραστείτε το δυνατόν περισσότερο 
5. Χρησιμοποιείστε τις αναβολικές ιδιότητες της ινσουλίνης έξυπνα 
6. Προγραμματίστε εγκαίρως τα γεύματα σας 
7. Πίνετε πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού 
8. Συμπεριλάβετε τα απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα στην καθημερινή σας διατροφή 
9. Τις μέρες ρεπό από το γυμναστήριο, προσπαθήστε να μην κάνετε καμία κοπιαστική εργασία 
10. Προσπαθήστε να έχετε ποικιλία και γεύσεις στο πρόγραμμα σας για να το καταναλώνετε με μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση και να μη το βαρεθείτε γρήγορα. Υπάρχουν αρκετές σάλτσες πολύ χαμηλές σε λιπαρά και ζάχαρα, οι οποίες μπορούν να κάνουν τη μεγάλη διαφορά στη γεύση. 
11. Γεύματα κλεψίματος (cheating meals) μπορούν να καταναλώνονται μία φορά την εβδομάδα, συνήθως συγκεκριμένη μέρα που συμπίπτει με γυμναστηριακό ρεπό. 

Ακολουθήστε τους παραπάνω κανόνες και τα αποτελέσματα θα σας εκπλήξουν! 

Παναγιώτης “Muscleboss” Βίτσας

----------


## ioannis1

τελειο αρθρο πανο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

